# Say hello to Remi and my Black Rex Dumbo



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

Remi (some may say not the most original name, but with an "i", not a "y") is a Russian Blue Dumbo, and my Black Rex Dumbo is not quite officially named, but may be getting called Pepper or Crumpet. They are both coming up 9 weeks old. Remi is pretty well behaved, and the Black Rex has figured out how to climb and jump, and is pretty persistent to get to where she wants to go, such as on top of my wardrobe. My 2ft high pen I made she doesn't like and jumps straight out of.

I've only had them 1 day and already they are playing with me outside the cage, climbing on me, chasing my hands, running through cloth tubes, and pea fishing, as well as getting in the water.

I'm really surprised that my Black Rex enjoyed sitting on my lap and being petted for ages too.

They are absolutely adorable animals and I can tell I'm going to have some fun with these two!

Here's some photos in my album:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150337228626573.339228.625916572&type=3&l=f7e24fe4f4


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

That cage looks like a serious rat paradise xD


----------



## xxlauraxx (Oct 24, 2011)

That cage looks fun! 

I have this cage, but one of mine trapped his foot between one of the level and the side! / I have them in a diff cage at the moment until i make the bigger one safer.

How have you created the levels so they are rat proof?! Any suggestions would be great! Or more pics so i could get a better look!

Thanks )


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

Ladders: I removed all those mesh ladders.

Bottom level: I did not put in the wire mesh, so the rats run about on the metal bottom, with bedding.

Mid level: I wrapped the mesh from a level with a part cut out in a pillow case, and then put a doubled over fleece on top, but tucked in all the edges of the fleece under/around the mesh/pillow slip. It was a tight fit and needed to be pushed firmly into place.

Top Level: Again, I did not put in a wire meshing, I put in one of those half circle Ferplast ledges, and provided a hammock on the other side and other things to make sure that there were no long drops.

Hope this helps.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Remy ! Hi nameless black dumbo! Awesome cage for just 2 rats. I should live so good.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> Hi Remy ! Hi nameless black dumbo! Awesome cage for just 2 rats. I should live so good.


Thanks  Do you think it would fit 4? I was meant to get, and wanted 3, but the breeder could only give me 2, and I think will only offer me another 2, not 1, in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Blarklark (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice cage. They must be uber happy


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I would call that very sufficient for 4 rats. It has 3 levels. That is 1.33 rats per level. Good job. One other little peice of advice. Aquire your rats slowly. Going from none to four is kind of like stepping on the gas pedal. That is if you are new to rat ownership. I am thinking vet bills. All my new littles had a case of the sneezies. at 89$ a vet visit. Just what I would do. Establish the 2 ratties and then add.


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

They've been a handful and I am new to rats. My plan was to get 3 rats, but my breeder decided to hold on to one litter longer, so now I've got the choice of just these two rats, or four in total...

I'd been letting them free roam in my rat safe room, but they were chewing the carpet and paintwork behind the wardrobe. The pen I had made for them they always tried to jump out. I've now removed my wardrobe, covered the carpet, made the pen twice the size and put the cage in it. They are happy playing in the pen now and don't always want out. I can now take them out one at a time and keep an eye on them much better. Down side, I have no wardrobe...


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

We've decided to call the Black Rex Dumbo Crumpet. Remi and Crumpet.


----------



## xxlauraxx (Oct 24, 2011)

I am going to try and adapt my cage at the weekend. Thanks for the advise!


----------



## sonicboom (Sep 3, 2011)

xxlauraxx said:


> I am going to try and adapt my cage at the weekend. Thanks for the advise!


I've posted a topic about wire shelves, and have come up with a better solution than so many fleeces, which are hard to clean, and get very smelly, which isn't good for the rats either.


----------



## Willeaux (Nov 24, 2011)

I have an identical black rex dumbo by the name of Rudi, I love him to death. :>


----------

